# smoke ring generator



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I just found a great party toy. 



 Has anyone ever built one of these? I think it would be great to let the kids play with at my haunt/party next year.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have, I have!!!! This is a really fun toy, and fascinating to watch the smoke rings. It is amazing how long they hold together....but as with any smoke effect conditions have to be right....very calm winds. You can make one from a 5 gallon bucket, too!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I got as far as cutting the bottom out of an old 5 gallon bucket, but got busy with other stuff. I still want to finish it up. I just need to cut the ring for the front and tape some plastic over the back or maybe an old punch ball stretched over the back.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

heres more info...This is on my list for next year!!!
http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/content/experiment/00000076


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey THANKS halloweenguy. After watching that video (http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/...iment/00000076) I could build one of these things in my sleep! I WILL have the smoke ring blaster next year at our haunt/party. Maybe set it up with some type of auto feed from the fogger so that you don't have to keep reloading the can. And I guess it would be twice the fun with 2 blasters so....let the games begin!!


----------

